# Ruger or Springfield?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Santa won't be coming to my house. I've been a good boy but he's afraid I'd stick an arrow in one of his reindeer. (He knows me pretty good by now.)

So looking to get myself something for Xmas, two semi-autos have caught my attention - Ruger’s .45 ACP P90 and Springfield's XD .45 ACP service pistol. Aside from clip capacity, (10 rounds in the Ruger and 14 in the Springfield), I'm not seeing much difference between the two. I can get the Ruger for almost $100 less, so I'm thinking that's the way to go. Make sense, or am I missing something?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ruger or Springfield*

The Springfield XD series (9's, 40's and 45's) is probably the hottest selling handgun in the U.S. right now and has been for quite awhile. Made in Croatia and imported by Springfield. Great guns at a fairly reasonable price. Check Ray Saunders over on KSL.com , he sells them new at as cheap as I have seen and he's a good guy to deal with. If it were me, I'd buy the Springfield XD. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finn...did you happen to look at the Sig Sauer Cabela's has for 379.00 ? That seems like a good price, they are good guns aren't they? 

It's called a Mosquito Target, what cal. is that?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen the Sig, but I've heard a lot of bad reports about them...jams, missfires, etc. I'm a revolver guy and have never owned a semi-auto before, so I'm looking to stay with manufacturers I trust.

The Sig Mosquito is a .22, I believe. Their .45 acp is a lot more money.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Sig. Pro 2340, what a pile of doo doo. Always wanted a Sig. 220 but could'nt find a used one worth the darn. Worked at Pro Arms and went through a few Pollce trade ins/ buybacks. Never found an accurate one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I had a Sig. Pro 2340, what a pile of doo doo. Always wanted a Sig. 220 but could'nt find a used one worth the darn. Worked at Pro Arms and went through a few Pollce trade ins/ buybacks. Never found an accurate one.


Mmmmmmm.. :shock: I thought they would be a better product !! They sure have been proud of them with there high prices... :?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I just picked up a XD 9 a couple of weeks ago and I love it, I used to have a Ruger and while its a good firearm I prefer the feel of the XD plus the trigger is better on it than my Ruger. I know you are looking at the XD45 but both the 45 and 9 feel the same to me in my hand. I'd get the XD over the Ruger. IMO

I saw a XD 45 on KSL if you don't mind buying used.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have owned a P90 .45 and i loved it for plinking. I think I loved the round more than the gun. I have shot the XD's as well and if I was buying anothe i would go with the XD. Better feel and function than the ruger.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't had the opportunity to shoot the Ruger, but I sure like my XD 45.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

*Absolutely buy the XD45 over the Ruger*. Lighter, easier to take apart, better single-pull-weight-and-reach trigger. Higher mag capacity than Hillary can stand :lol: 
Better ergonomics. There is a real reason the XD45 was Handgun Of The Year and the chunky Ruger never was. That $100 price difference will disappear in resale value - after all - you can get a Hi-Point .45 for how much less than a Ruger? (_To illustrate the point_).

For more XD45 info try the XDTalk forum: http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I do appreciate it. But I bought the Ruger P345 yesterday and I'm more than happy with it. Sweet shooting gun. After all was said and done, it was the feel of the gun in my hand that made my decision. (I've got really big simian-type hands.)

Frisco, I think you're talking about the old Ruger when you say "chunky". The P345 is actually slimmer than the Springfield.

Anyway, here's a pic. Not a very good pic, but you get the idea...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The best choice is the one that feels right to you. You made a great choice.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The best choice is the one that feels right to you. You made a great choice.


That's a big 10-4 on that. The XD works well for me, but that's me. And I thought I had large, simian-like, hands...


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Ruger or XD, doesnt matter as long as it feels good to you. 

Is it just me me or does that picture say take me shooting? I love seeing a new gun sitting in its case. Just makes me wanna go burn some powder.


----------

